# Problem mit der Installation von Internet Explorer 9



## JFF78 (15. März 2011)

Bekanntlich kann man ab heute die final Edition von Internet Explorer 9 runterladen. Ich habe es gemacht, bekomme es aber nicht installiert.
Ich starte den Installer.
Erst werden Daten runtergeladen, dann wird IE9 installiert, dann soll ich neustarten. Nach dem Neustart kommt die Meldung "Fehler beim Konfigurieren der Windows Updates. Änderungen werden rückgängig gemacht". Dann k zur einem Neustart und ich habe IE 8 wieder 

Hat jemand sowas ähnliches, wie kriege ich IE9 installiert?


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. März 2011)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem!
Bei Google konnte mir auch noch keiner helfen....

Habe auch schon mal an Windows Update rumgespielt, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## JFF78 (16. März 2011)

Ich meine, ich bin nicht drauf angewiesen, nutze FF. Ich glaube, wenn sich keine LKösung findet, warte ich bis IE9 von Microsoft über Windows Update angeboten wird. Vielleicht geht es dann...


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. März 2011)

Also bei mir geht das Teil. Schon mal versucht Fire Fox deninstallieren und IE 9 nur drauf zu machen?

Ansonsten. Exe löschen und nochmal von Microsoft ziehen. Achte auch darauf für welches System. 32 oder 64 Bit System. Das ist auch eine eventuelle Fehlerquelle.


----------



## JFF78 (17. März 2011)

Westfale_09 danke für die Tipps. Allerdings hatte ich das Ganze schon (leider erfolglos) ausprobiert: die exe mehrmals von verschiedenen URLs gezogen. Es scheint ein bestimmter Bug in Verbindung mit Windows Update zu sein?


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. März 2011)

Ansonsten mal mit dem Windwos Update warten und gucken wie es sich entwickelt? Was für ein System haste denn? Also Software


----------



## JFF78 (18. März 2011)

Win 7 Pro 64 Bit SP1


----------



## Nip (18. März 2011)

Habe versucht den IE9 neben Firefox zu installieren- geht garnicht !
Auch Firefox fing dann an zu bocken.
Habe den IE wieder runter gehauen und Alles läuft wie immer


----------



## scooterone (18. März 2011)

an firefox wirds nicht liegen. gestern ie9 installiert neben ff und opera, völlig problemlos. vllt gibt es bei euch probleme bei dem abschiessen von diensten und prozessen wärend der installation und beim neustart vom rechner.


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. März 2011)

Versuch mal mit Ausführen als Admin oder im Kompatibilitätsmodus


----------

